# Evil Twin?



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

What would some evil twins names be on the board? How would your evil twin post?
Xyantha Unborn? Xyantha Aborted 
MsDarkside?
MrInscrutable?
Deasterny? Dumbasstrny?
Sweetiesomething?
Melian already is the evil twin...


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2015)

Luciffa23v2 ?

Green Eyed Devil ?

Some of the others are pretty tough. What do you do with "MattB" or "LeoGibson" for example?


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> What would some evil twins names be on the board? How would your evil twin post?...MsDarkside?...


She's already begun taking over by replacing my avatar with the entrance to an ominous-looking black cavern. Who knows what she plans next?!  Probably a series of insulting posts and Miley Cyrus music videos.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 1, 2015)

...can't think of an opposite for my name. 

Also, does that make Crumbling's evil twin Restoring?


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> ...can't think of an opposite for my name.



MoebiusTheInfinite ? (not perfect, but best I could think of )


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> ...can't think of an opposite for my name.
> 
> Also, does that make Crumbling's evil twin Restoring?


Loopeythemany... She is legion.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

Tad is a little indicative of small/child/not a big deal... So would Tad be Adult!? Adults are evil.

LoopyTheOne = TheDerangedOne?

Edit: thederangedmultitude?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

Surlysomething = pissyeverything

Fluffybutterfly = hairymoth


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 1, 2015)

Putting the least amount of effort in: 

bayone = bayonet 

Tad = Bad (who deserves a mediocre name for choosing something so short in the first place!) 

Dr. Feelgood = Dr. Feelbad. 

Thinking back to Leo's username origin, I think OrvilleFender should be his alter-ego. 


The moth one is super unsettling. If anyone comes here with that username, I'm leaving.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

Yess bayonet.

And lmao @ Bad.

Amaranth is a pretty red flower.... What if we called you "Dionaea" for the venus flytrap?


----------



## Hairymoth (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello!!!! Smileyface


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

Im going to say that is dwes


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Im going to say that is dwes



Not me, I was right here the whole time. **puts moth picture behind back**

I did rep him. Seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

I think your evil twin lives inside you.
DDwes? (Like canadian double double)


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

Revising my position on Melian 
Melian can have an eviler twin - Hellian maybe Hellion one of those


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I think your evil twin lives inside you.
> DDwes? (Like canadian double double)



Not being Canadian, I'm reading DD in another sense...and that one's already pretty accurate.


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 1, 2015)

Amaranthine - Bleach


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I think your evil twin lives inside you.
> DDwes? (Like canadian double double)


I am capacious enough for two. At least...



Amaranthine said:


> Not being Canadian, I'm reading DD in another sense...and that one's already pretty accurate.


First- lucky Canada Second- DD would not even cover my side moob.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> She's already begun taking over by replacing my avatar with the entrance to an ominous-looking black cavern. Who knows what she plans next?!  Probably a series of insulting posts and Miley Cyrus music videos.



I actually pictured MsDarkside shooting lightning from her fingers and using the force to choke people from across the room. The people have spoken: MsDarkside needs more light saber action. (1)



References:
1- MsBrisghtside, 21 August 2015 comment on "One Random Sentence" post number 8481 Dimensions Forums http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2144605&postcount=8481


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> DDwes? (Like canadian double double)





Amaranthine said:


> Not being Canadian, I'm reading DD in another sense...and that one's already pretty accurate.



Right, you mostly patronize that other donut chain on your side of the border, although I think you are making an unfair assumption about Wes's consumption habits ...



dwesterny said:


> Second- DD would not even cover my side moob.



But why you'd want to cover your side moob in Dunkin Donuts products I don't know -- getting a little weird for me around here ...


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

Tad said:


> o cover your side moob in Dunkin Donuts products I don't know -- getting a little weird for me around here ...



Would that even rank in the top 30 weirdest things people have talked about doing on Dims if I was into that?


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Would that even rank in the top 30 weirdest things people have talked about doing on Dims if I did that?



No, probably not. Although, now I'm thinking that if you took a roll, and coated it with sprinkles to look like some donuts ... no, I really shouldn't let my mind wander when I'm tired


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

Tad said:


> No, probably not. Although, now I'm thinking that if you took a roll, and coated it with sprinkles to look like some donuts ... no, I really shouldn't let my mind wander when I'm tired



I got cakes not little donuts.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

All this talk of cakes and donuts is making me hungry.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 1, 2015)

For the record, I'm all for covering Dwes in bakery products.


----------



## djudex (Oct 1, 2015)

Notdjudex, pretty obvious really


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

lille = kille?

avatar-


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Revising my position on Melian
> Melian can have an eviler twin - Hellian maybe Hellion one of those



LOL. Ok, Melian is a GOOD Maia, so replace with an EVIL Maia....and call me Sauron.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

Melian said:


> LOL. Ok, Melian is a GOOD Maia, so replace with an EVIL Maia....and call me Sauron.



Ohh yes talk nerdy to me. Keep it up and I may want to change positions again.


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Ohh yes talk nerdy to me. Keep it up and I may want to change positions again.



On a related note, I'm buying these contacts soon:


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

Melian said:


> On a related note, I'm buying these contacts soon:


I assumed your eyes were like that on their own...On the plus side we finally have a pic of you in the forums again.






I may in fact be about to Google "Melian hentai"


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh yeah, that looks exactly like me.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

Melian said:


> Oh yeah, that looks exactly like me.



This one better?


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2015)

This is a better resemblance. 

View attachment cyber.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

Smexy pic!


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 1, 2015)

Mine say they are pics of Melian. Stupid lying internet. Also I like your metal bewbies in that one.


----------



## MrSensible (Oct 2, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> MrInscrutable?



I'm digging this, although I might end up opting for something like MrIncomprehensible. It seems bizzaro-world enough and I get to keep my 'ensible.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 2, 2015)

Tad said:


> Luciffa23v2 ?



Love this!

How the hell did I miss this thread?!?!/ Damn work.. it is seriously cutting into my Dims time.. no bueno


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 3, 2015)

ODFFA ---> 6PaxFTW


----------



## bayone (Oct 3, 2015)

MrSensible said:


> I'm digging this, although I might end up opting for something like MrIncomprehensible. It seems bizzaro-world enough and I get to keep my 'ensible.



Mr. Reprehensible?


----------



## MrSensible (Oct 3, 2015)

bayone said:


> Mr. Reprehensible?



Ha! Damn, I think that's the one.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 3, 2015)

MrReprehsible is good. How about MrSeanIsEvil?


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 3, 2015)

djudex said:


> Notdjudex, pretty obvious really



Deus Ex Djudex?
Deusexdjudex

Odffa maybe Odd oddete? Oddone? I see possibilities.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 3, 2015)

Tankyguy - panzertankyguy


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 3, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Tankyguy - panzertankyguy



or maybe .. PaleLouisvilleGuy


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 7, 2015)

Maybe not an evil twin but if I were to pick a new username now it might be chasingFFAmy. Then people would assume I was female and call me Amy instead of catching the film refrence I guess. Eh I'm not picky.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 8, 2015)

....loopytheNONE.


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 8, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> ....loopytheNONE.



legionofsanity


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 8, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> ....loopytheNONE.



Lupinetheone?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 8, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> What would some evil twins names be on the board? How would your evil twin post?
> Xyantha Aborted.



Jerk! Lol!!


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 8, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Jerk Lol!!


Secret white text evil twin exposed. **titters**


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Jerk! Lol!!


Lol.... I was wondering when you would notice...lol

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 8, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Lol.... I was wondering when you would notice...lol
> 
> Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde



Sadly, i did not. It is my sweet, trusting nature I fear 

Dwes is the one who told me, just so he could laugh at me.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sadly, i did not. It is my sweet, trusting nature I fear [emoji14]
> 
> Dwes is the one who told me, just so he could laugh at me.


Lol.. sounds like something he would do... I am now wondering how many you have missed in other posts...there are plenty or "invisible" sentences in other posts...lol

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 8, 2015)

...i hate you so much right now

*paranoid*


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...i hate you so much right now
> 
> *paranoid*


Lol... nothing about you.. just a lot of funny shit...

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 8, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I actually pictured MsDarkside shooting lightning from her fingers and using the force to choke people from across the room. The people have spoken: MsDarkside needs more light saber action...


Yesss!! There are a couple of people I'd love to see silenced by the Force-choke. 



Amaranthine said:


> Putting the least amount of effort in:
> ...Tad = Bad (who deserves a mediocre name for choosing something so short in the first place!)...


 
Short and to the point--perfect!

Amaranthine = Ama-Wrath-ine? Ama-Ranting?



dwesterny said:


> ...Sweetiesomething?...


Somehow I'm imagining Surly's evil twin to be coffee-hating and insanely perky, with a slavish devotion to her job and coworkers and an extensive Beanie Baby collection. 

And maybe MattB = MattBeelzebub, the guy who makes all those recordings used by elevator music companies.


----------



## Tad (Oct 8, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Somehow I'm imagining Surly's evil twin to be coffee-hating and insanely perky, with a slavish devotion to her job and coworkers and an extensive Beanie Baby collection.
> 
> And maybe MattB = MattBeelzebub, the guy who makes all those recordings used by elevator music companies.



I love those comments!


----------



## lille (Oct 8, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> lille = kille?
> 
> avatar-



How did I not see this until now, lol.


----------



## MattB (Oct 12, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> And maybe MattB = MattBeelzebub, the guy who makes all those recordings used by elevator music companies.



That's already me. 

RattB.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 12, 2015)

MattB said:


> That's already me.
> 
> RattB.




Here is your new avatar


----------



## MattB (Oct 12, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Here is your new avatar



Consider it done!


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 12, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Here is your new avatar


 


MattB said:


> Consider it done!


 
OMG, Xyantha and Matt!

Can't rep, but know I will be cracking up every time I see that now. :bow:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 12, 2015)

Tried to go for the salt and pepper look 
Though I think RattB is fatter than MattB.


----------



## MattB (Oct 12, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Tried to go for the salt and pepper look
> Though I think RattB is fatter than MattB.



He keeps stealing my cheese!


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 13, 2015)

Well this thread just got adorable! =3


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 13, 2015)

MattB said:


> That's already me.
> 
> RattB.



I tried to think of evil names for you but Sloop Mattb was the best I could think of. RattB is better. I can't think right now.

I want to go home.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 28, 2015)

Blondeunicorn = Bloodunicorn

That's how i keep reading it lol


----------



## Durin (Dec 4, 2015)

Durin = Nirud 

or

?


----------



## MattB (Dec 4, 2015)

Durin said:


> Durin = Nirud
> 
> or
> 
> ?



DURIAN.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durian


----------



## Tubbyduck (Dec 5, 2015)

I dunno, Something terrible like ThinGoose! Or something. All I know is that my evil twin would have a beard, like in that TOS episode. Cos Beard's are evil. J/k I got a beard atm, Maybe I'm already the evil one?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 5, 2015)

Beard? Or van dike?


----------



## Tad (Dec 8, 2015)

Tubbyduck said:


> I dunno, Something terrible like ThinGoose! Or something. All I know is that my evil twin would have a beard, like in that TOS episode. Cos Beard's are evil. J/k I got a beard atm, Maybe I'm already the evil one?



FatFreeQuackers?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 8, 2015)

Tad said:


> FatFreeQuackers?



Sorry, this is now your new name. Long live the evil twin!


Signed;
Xyantha Aborted


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2015)

beachtoad ????  for swamptoad ¿¿¿¿


----------



## lucca23v2 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lol... well.. someone already gave me my evil twin.. but for me it is more like triplets... licca.. loca..luca brazi (could be my evil twin.. considering luca brazi was a hit man in the movie....)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad (Dec 8, 2015)

swamptoad said:


> beachtoad ????  for swamptoad ¿¿¿¿



Bilge Frog?

Acid Amphibian?

Or are you sure that you aren't actually the evil twin of Surffrog?

(and clearly your other half's evil twin would be Sand Devil)


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2015)

swamptoad basically is stuck in the muck
surffrog says "hey brah, you're muddy us....


dirt."


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 23, 2016)

Rabbitislove - Marmotishate?
x0emnem0x - ABBAemnemABBA ?
Agouderia - Abaderia?
All terrible attempts.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 23, 2016)

Whatever, I love Marmot is Hate. So mad I have to *spread it around* to give you more rep!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2016)

Esther - Nitrate Esther (terrible attempt, I'll come up with something else)



molesther


----------



## Esther (Sep 1, 2016)

LOL I saw that sneaky afterthought!!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 3, 2016)

Esther - Molesther
dwesterny - deasty
rabbitislove - RabbitIsCasualSex
swamptoad - prairiedog
lucca - yucca
Tad - bad
Xyantha Reborn - canadianhitler
MsBrightside - GenederNeutralDarkBottom
djudex - TamponKing
Melian - HayGurl
ODFFA - ResponsibleFatShamer


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 3, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> Esther - Molesther
> dwesterny - deasty
> rabbitislove - RabbitIsCasualSex
> swamptoad - prairiedog
> ...


Canadianhitler.... that is hilarious!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 3, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Esther - Nitrate Esther (terrible attempt, I'll come up with something else)
> 
> 
> 
> molesther





BigChaz said:


> Esther - Molesther
> dwesterny - deasty
> rabbitislove - RabbitIsCasualSex
> swamptoad - prairiedog
> ...



Beat you to Molesther. Sneaky white text, just like Xyantha Aborted.

Hmmm
Littlechaz is the obvious one. Kalesmoothieking?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 3, 2016)

Shut up, Lil Chet!

Lmfao @ rabbitiscasualsex


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 3, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Shut up, Lil Chet!
> 
> Lmfao @ rabbitiscasualsex



Im going to have to deal out some rep for that one.


----------

